# Powerline-Adapter Problem | Plötzlich keine Verbindung mehr



## xSunshin3x (1. September 2012)

*Powerline-Adapter Problem | Plötzlich keine Verbindung mehr*

Hey,
habe ein Powerline Adapter Set 200Mbit/s von HAMA.

Router und PC im gleichen Stockwerk, 2 Zimmer, selber Sicherungskasten. 8m Luftlinie,
seit Monaten alles Problemlos.

Heute plötzlich kein Internet mehr,
beide Adapter funktionieren (Power LED an), Ethernet blinkt oder leuchtet (Daten werden gesendet) aber zwischen den beiden Adapter keine Verbindung (Link-LED permanent aus).

Es funktioniert lediglich die Benutzung im gleichen Zimmer (beide Adapter in einem Raum an versch. Steckdosen) sowohl die Verbindung mein Zimmer & Bad (was aber sinnfrei ist). Sonst bekomm ich gar keine Verbindung in andere Zimmer (auch nicht die Kombination von Routerzimmer & anderes Zimmer).

PC direkt am Router per Ethernetkabel funktioniert auch, sowohl PC über Powerline IM Routerzimmer funktioniert auch.

Wie gesagt, seit Monaten alles tadellos. Auch die Zuweisung einer festen IP bringt kein Erfolg

Selbes Problem wie dieser Herr hier: Problem mit Dlan

Auch bei mir keine Änderungen am Stromkreis/Sicherungskasten/keine Installation neuer Geräte...

Adapter umtauschen erscheint mir nicht logisch, da wie gesagt beide Adapter definitiv funktionieren. Resettet wurden beide ebenfalls

Hilfe! Danke :3


----------



## NexGen (1. September 2012)

*AW: Powerline-Adapter Problem | Plötzlich keine Verbindung mehr*



Abend' ,

tja leider typisch bei den billgen PowerLan Adaptern. Die brauchen alle einen Phasenkoppler. Soll heißen das es bei den billgen es nur funktioniert wenn beide Adapter auf ein und der 

selben Phase sind. Bei den teureren von Devolo braucht meine keinen Phasenkoppler.

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Research (2. September 2012)

*AW: Powerline-Adapter Problem | Plötzlich keine Verbindung mehr*

Stellt HAMA eigentlich irgendetwas brauchbares her?


----------



## xSunshin3x (2. September 2012)

*AW: Powerline-Adapter Problem | Plötzlich keine Verbindung mehr*

Und wie erklärt ihr euch dann den reibungsfreien (funktionierenden) Einsatz seit nunmehr 4 Monaten?
Es funktionierte nämlich bisher sehr wohl ohne Phasenkoppler


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. September 2012)

*AW: Powerline-Adapter Problem | Plötzlich keine Verbindung mehr*



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Selbes Problem wie dieser Herr hier: Problem mit Dlan
> ...
> Adapter umtauschen erscheint mir nicht logisch, da wie gesagt beide Adapter definitiv funktionieren. Resettet wurden beide ebenfalls


Der mann, in dem von dir verlinkten thread, hat sein problem aber durch umtausch der adapter gelöst bekommen. Vieleicht haben die dinger ja ne meise...
Alternativ kannst du auch erstmal noch alle geräte in deinem haushalt ausstöpseln (incl. rechner und router) und testsen, ob die adapter so einen link aufbauen können. (evt. stört ein gerät)
Gibt es zu den dingern eigentlich eine software, die ein paar daten zur verbindung oder wenigstens die link-geschwindigkeit anzeigt? Sowas kann manchmal wertvolle hinweise geben.


NexGen schrieb:


> tja leider typisch bei den billgen PowerLan Adaptern.


 Sooooo billig sind die hama garnicht. Das größte problem bei den adaptern ist für mich, das sie keine integrierte steckdose haben.


----------



## xSunshin3x (2. September 2012)

*AW: Powerline-Adapter Problem | Plötzlich keine Verbindung mehr*

In beiden Zimmern hängen nur die Geräte dran die sonst auch immer dranhängen; das sind im Routerzimmer TV und Receiver und in meinem Zimmer eine Mehrfachsteckdose mit Lampe, Drucker, Boxen, Monitor und eine Steckdose fürn PC und sonst nichts.

In anderen Zimmern wurden keine neue Geräte angestöpselt.

Software gibt es leider nicht... 
Wegen Umtausch... es scheint mir halt unsinnig warum sie auf einmal über Nacht "Reichweite" verlieren sollten... macht für mich keinen Sinn.. Aber ich denke darauf wird es hinauslaufen...


----------



## NexGen (2. September 2012)

*AW: Powerline-Adapter Problem | Plötzlich keine Verbindung mehr*

Hast du zufällig den Adapter in eine Steckdosenleiste gesteckt ?


----------



## dot (2. September 2012)

*AW: Powerline-Adapter Problem | Plötzlich keine Verbindung mehr*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Sooooo billig sind die hama garnicht. Das größte problem bei den adaptern ist für mich, das sie keine integrierte steckdose haben.



[OT] Gibts mittlerweile schon für schmales Geld => TP-Link PA251KIT AV200+-Powerline-Starter Kit mit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör . Vor einiger Zeit für ~36€ gekauft.


----------



## xSunshin3x (2. September 2012)

*AW: Powerline-Adapter Problem | Plötzlich keine Verbindung mehr*

NextGen nein lief vorher ohne Steckdosenleiste. Im Routerzimmer hatte ich gestern probeweise den einen Adapter in einen Mehrfachstecker mit Überspannungsschutz gesteckt und es ging dort (war aber gleiches Zimmer). Jetzt habe ich Übergangsweise ein Verlängerungerskabel (10m) durch die Bude gelegt, beide in meinem Zimmer angeschlossen und dann das Ende des Kabels (mit Adapter dran) ins Routerzimmer gelegt und dort per Ethernetkabel angeschlossen. Sieht nun doof aus, und 4 Türen gehen nichtmehr zu, aber bis morgen sollte das reichen. Werd nach der Arbeit zum MediaMarkt das Teil umtauschen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. September 2012)

*AW: Powerline-Adapter Problem | Plötzlich keine Verbindung mehr*



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> In anderen Zimmern wurden keine neue Geräte angestöpselt.


 Das meinte ich weniger. Da es keine software dazu gibt, die wenigstens ein paar daten zur verbindung ausgibt, kannst du nicht wissen ob die verbindung in den letzten 4 monate aus dem letzten loch gepfiffen hat. Dann reicht schon eine kleine änderung in den gegebenheiten und die adapter syncen nicht mehr. (ob änderungen im störverhalten von anderen, strom betriebenen geräten oder ein neues dlan beim nachbar sei mal dahin gestellt) Dementsprechend hätte ich jetzt erstmal die störeinflüsse, welche ich beeinflussen kann, minimiert.


dot schrieb:


> [OT] Gibts mittlerweile schon für schmales Geld => TP-Link PA251KIT AV200+-Powerline-Starter Kit mit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör . Vor einiger Zeit für ~36€ gekauft.


Wie lang hast du sie? Gibts software dazu und wenn ja, ist die link-geschwindigkeit gut?


----------



## dot (4. September 2012)

*AW: Powerline-Adapter Problem | Plötzlich keine Verbindung mehr*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wie lang hast du sie? Gibts software dazu und wenn ja, ist die link-geschwindigkeit gut?


 
Habe sie derzeit nicht in Dauerbetrieb. Bei Uebermittlung über mehrere Stromkreislaeufe und Zimmer kommen von den 200MBit 60-80MBit an. Sollte also passen. Von der Stabilitaet der Verbindung kann ich aber leider noch nichts sagen


----------



## xSunshin3x (4. September 2012)

*AW: Powerline-Adapter Problem | Plötzlich keine Verbindung mehr*

Ich hab mein Powerline Set übrigens gestern abend zurückgegeben/ausgetauscht. Das neue funktioniert nun wieder problemlos


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. September 2012)

*AW: Powerline-Adapter Problem | Plötzlich keine Verbindung mehr*

Dein erstes paar scheint also eine meise gehabt zu haben.
Hauptsache, du hast in ein paar monaten nicht wieder das selbe problem...


----------

